# Gun what to do?



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok well i am looking at buying a coyote rifle!! I have decided to go with a 22-250 because it shoots flatter but i am unsure which one to get!! I was wanting one with a thumbhole stock because i have heard that the grip helps with accuracy? Is this true? If so the only one i can find to buy that comes with a thumbhole stock is a remington XR-100! Is this a good gun!! Its kind of pricey!! I was wanting to go with something cheeper would it be cheeper to buy a less pricey gun and switch the stocks on it? Maybe a savage? I have read that several of you on this forum like the savage guns? any info would help

thanks


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll put my vote in for Savage. I own a model 12fv in 22-250. This gun is 7 years old and is a str8 predator killer. No prairie dogs (prarie dogin will more than likely shorten the life of a good barrel).

100yds


200yds


300yds (3rd hole covered by the tape near the 2" mark)


400yds (4th hole above group is a nail head)


Any ways, this is all the info you need from a Savage fan. The only two brands I trust are Remington and Savage.

Dose of reality: There was a little luck involved in the 400yd group. Thats not what a consistant group would look like. But it's a helluva confidence booster.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

The xr-100 is a great rifle other than it is a single shot. There about as close to a custom shop gun as you can get. My buddy just bought one in .204 and it shoots really well. One thing to keep in mind though if you get one is they use different bases than the standard Remington 700 action. So make sure if your gun shop doesn't know that you remind them. Good luck gun shopping.

Justin


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I shoot all remington guns and love them my 22-250 is a remington model 700 varmint with a bull barrel. The gun is a little to heavy with the bull barrel but it shoots well for me. When you pick it up and shoulder it to check them out and it feels like it fits you, and is the most comfortable, is the one i wold get. All guns are going to shoot good no matter what brand just remember that every gun no matter what brand is unique and prefers a certain brand or type of shell that it shoots better than the rest. good luck


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that replied these have been very helpful to me and i will have to agree if i go with the savage i will be able to put a better scope on it!! Everyone knows a gun is only as good as the scope on it!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Practice with whatever you get!! The more you practice, the more comfortable you feel with your gun!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

bigpuddin43 said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied these have been very helpful to me and i will have to agree if i go with the savage i will be able to put a better scope on it!! Everyone knows a gun is only as good as the scope on it!!


I agree. I've got a Leopold variX-III 6.5-20x50 with some custom reticle work. I love it.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Why is it at 100 yards the holes are big but at 400 yards they look like a needle prick?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Those are some very nice groups! Especially for a "Salvage". :wink:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> Those are some very nice groups! Especially for a "Salvage". :wink:


OUCH....But thanks.....err...I guess.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

fingerz42 said:


> Why is it at 100 yards the holes are big but at 400 yards they look like a needle prick?


My theory would be the change in velocity. I'll explain. The velocity at 100yds is far greater than the velocity at 400yds. The bullet will cut and or burn more paper at 100yds than it would at say, 400yds. It could also be as simple as the difference in paper.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Plainsman can shed a little light on the XR100. His experience as noted in another thread was not a good one. With that and a couple of other poor experiences from others and looking at the Rem. rifles at the stores I don't think I'll be buying that brand for a while. Take a look at the setting of the barrel in relation to the forend of the stock. Almost every one I have seen the barrel is off center with some having visual contact with the stock. This sure is not a good free floated barrel in these instances creating pressure points along the barrel in turn reducing accuracy. This is only my opinion since I have not bought a Rem. as of late.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well if the bullet is bigger than the hole it makes.. that dont make sense.. weird stuff.. in flight do bullets lose part of their mass..? Like as the bullet flies does it kinda like decintegrate?

Weird question I know, but its weird.. I dont understand why the holes get smaller as the target is farther away... I realize the bullet is slowing way down.. but i dont get why the hole would be smaller..


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Its the energy in the bullet that causes the holes different sizes its traveling so fast at that short distance that when it hits the plywood it almost makes a little splat where as when the bullet is 400 yards away it loses alot of energy and the main focus is put in to the spinning of the bullet it makes a hole the exact size of bullet with no expansion. Next time you shoot a deer at 50 yards and am able to collect the bullet take a look at it it almost explodes where as you take a bullet from one you shoot at 400 yards the bullet is barely expanded. Its the same concept.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I know you said cash price was an option but one thing you may want to concider is buying a cheap rifle and have a new tube put on it. This may be out of your price but looking at boyds gun stocks they have cheap butt-hole "Thumbhole stocks". Sorry it is left over dislike for the gun ban we had to deal with. Seriously if you want to buy a gun go with a savage. Then if you want put on a boyds stock. My grandpa has a boyds thumbhole in right hand and I really like it. If I was not building a R5 tube gun I would have one in left hand installed on my 6mmNormaBR.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

well its good to hear im not the only left hander in the group!!! Thanks im pretty sure im gonna go with a savage - though i think i will step up to a .243 so i can use it for deer too. I know its gonna make a bigger hole but i dont think im in an area where i can get much for coyote hides anyways. unless someone knows where i can sell them? just a reminder i am hunting to cut the population down but it is a lot of fun. I got a a red fox this morning off the front porch before work it caught a mouse on the dam of our pond infront of the house the only problem was all i had in the house was the 270 so i know its got a heck of a hole in it. but i might start skinning and see what he looks like


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do a search for XR100 on this site. I don't feel like writing the whole thing out again. Worst out of the box I have owned, and I have had a lot of rifles. 
I just purchased (couple months ago, but that is like yesterday to us old geezers) my first Savage. It might be a light barrel, but it had it all over the XR100 out of the box.


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

fingerz42 said:


> Why is it at 100 yards the holes are big but at 400 yards they look like a needle prick?


I just figured one target was closer to the camera when the photo was taken, so the holes looked bigger then.


----------



## DeadCoyote (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice shootin!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I shoot a 243, with a 85 gr. sierra spitzer bullet. I have had very good luck and not too bad of hide damamge. I jump to a Hornady 100 gr. for deer. Love it


----------

